# Cockatiel had a spook, knocked out all flight feathers in one wing



## cathodoer (Oct 24, 2015)

My boy Pepper had a big fright this morning while I was asleep in bed (spooked from one of my budgies suddenly flying around) and he completely knocked out all the flight feathers on one of his wings! It looks like he had his wing clipped

His wing isn't broken or bleeding but there are tiny dots of blood at the pointy hard part of the feathers, which must mean they were knocked out really roughly.. he's about 7-8 months old and hasn't gone through a moult yet and don't think he will for a while 

How long will it take for the feathers to grow back? I don't think he'll be able to fly very well after this and I'm worried, I don't know what I can do for him! He freaks out when anyone goes near his cage so I'm giving him some space for now.

Any advice?? I'm really worried about him


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

One of my budgies knocks out a deck pretty frequently actually. He's done this about 3 times already. Pepper's going to be sort of cumbersome in the air for a while, or he may not even attempt to fly much until they grow back in, but as long as there's no serious bleeding, he should be ok. They'll grow back soon


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

My birds also had a fright a few nights ago, mine was caused by a toy falling in one of the cages. One of my boys also knocked out most of the flight feathers in one wing. He now flies in a circle onto the floor so is not being let out much at the moment. My 4-5 week old chicks also lost a lot of tail feathers and have little duck butts... They should grow back fairly.


----------



## CrazyArtist (Jul 10, 2014)

My female, Vixen got spooked out of the nesting box and lost 6 of her feathers... she couldnt fly but they grew back fully farily quickly. I cant give an exact amount of time as I was on a trip and she could fly when i got back. They start growing as soon as the feather comes out so just keep an eye out. Theyll grow back in a couple of weeks


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It will be fine. Don't clip his other wing -- if you do, it will take much longer for those feathers to molt out and grow in, which will make him lopsided longer.


----------



## LostSong (Mar 29, 2016)

One of my birds took out all their flight feathers not too long ago and they're starting to come in now. Hopefully it shouldn't be too long for him to moult and grow in some new ones.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

If the feathers were knocked out, he doesn't need to molt to grow them back in. They will begin regrowing immediately. It may take a couple weeks before they've grown in enough for you to see, but the process is already started.


----------



## JsY505 (Jan 15, 2016)

He should grow them out in the future providing the wing is not damaged too badly. One of my 'tiels does not fly now due too damages, he climbes and jumps and uses his wings too stear him where he wants too go.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------

